# Frustration Trying to Find Glass Top for new 125G



## gillart (Mar 27, 2018)

Hello. I bought a new 125G by "All Glass Aquarium" company. The store didn't have the 3-piece glass top (the tank has 2 frame braces.) Now that I have the tank all set-up, I've been having trouble finding the 3-piece glass top anywhere. Finally found it online at fishtanksdirect.com. The description said "Fits 125G aquariums with two frame braces." Perfect. Got the package today. Each of the 3 pieces is about an inch too long and does not fit between the braces. I emailed fishtanksdirect.com about a return but even if they allow it I'll bet they make me pay for shipping for this heavy item. Note: I couldn't double-check measurements because it just says "fits 72x18 aquariums" which mine is, but it didn't show measurements for each of the 3 pieces. Frustrating. Why is this so hard? Suggestions? Thanks. :?


----------



## DNK (Jun 8, 2007)

Would it be easier just to take to a glass cutter to get pieces trimmed?
Maybe run it by the seller and they may rather reimburse you for this rather than give a full refund.
However if it's not as described though they should reimburse the shipping cost to return the item.


----------



## Cyphro (Mar 23, 2018)

Finding a good top seems a lot harder than finding a good tank. The standard tops don't do a good job of sealing off the tank from evaporation and ceature escape. For now on my glass tank I have a corrugated plastic sheet cut to fit the tanka nd the equipment I have. If I don't find something good premade for reasonable price I can pick up in person I plan to cut some polycarb sheets into the same mold and use the chemical joiner to put on a handle and reinforce them a bit to help with warping.


----------



## wryan (Dec 6, 2015)

gillart said:


> Hello. I bought a new 125G by "All Glass Aquarium" company. The store didn't have the 3-piece glass top (the tank has 2 frame braces.) Now that I have the tank all set-up, I've been having trouble finding the 3-piece glass top anywhere. Finally found it online at fishtanksdirect.com. The description said "Fits 125G aquariums with two frame braces." Perfect. Got the package today. Each of the 3 pieces is about an inch too long and does not fit between the braces. I emailed fishtanksdirect.com about a return but even if they allow it I'll bet they make me pay for shipping for this heavy item. Note: *I couldn't double-check measurements because it just says "fits 72x18 aquariums" which mine is, but it didn't show measurements for each of the 3 pieces*. Frustrating. Why is this so hard? Suggestions? Thanks. :?


There are a couple of *Doctors* up in your neck of the woods who run a big mail order pet supply supply outfit ... think they even have a retail store in Rhinelander.

If you check their website, you'll see they have the actual dimensions listed for both the front and the rear glass panels for Aqueon Versa-Tops. (Aqueon used to be All Glass ... so the panel may or may not fit, depending on if they have been changed)

In fact, if you hurry, I think you'll find they are currently on sale @ around 20% off.


----------



## busterny (Feb 12, 2014)

I have gone to my local glass shop and had them cut some glasses pieces. Much cheaper than buying the tops from a retailer. You can choose your own thickness as well


----------



## gillart (Mar 27, 2018)

Thanks all!


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

busterny said:


> I have gone to my local glass shop and had them cut some glasses pieces. Much cheaper than buying the tops from a retailer. You can choose your own thickness as well


Funny, I had the exact opposite experience. Especially when I asked for the edges to be sanded to avoid cutting myself. Though I'd guess the glass shop is less expensive than my LFS, but the sale referenced above is much cheaper than a local glass shop, at least here in MA.


----------



## Cyphro (Mar 23, 2018)

If you buy glass at lowes they will cut it for you. Or you can get the tools and do it yourself, it is not very hard if you don't want anything too fancy. Sanding is even easier.

I'd rather have something that won't break too easily though.


----------



## wryan (Dec 6, 2015)

gillart said:


> Thanks all!


So what did you end up doing ?


----------

